
Show HN: A ToDo list that you manage manage inside Slack - guillegette
https://slack.com/apps/A0HBTUUPK--todo
======
fiatjaf
This is nice, but I'm afraid people will start rewriting all command line apps
ever written in Slack.

~~~
guillegette
Yeah it could happen, this was just to get my feet wet in their platform and
was actually a really good experience

------
devarist
nice. if you like this you might also be interested in Devarist's integration
with Slack. Devarist is a daily journal for developers.
[https://devarist.com/slack/learn](https://devarist.com/slack/learn)

